# Why do people wait until the last minute?



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a member of my own family that has known for almost six months that she will have to find a new home for her dog. She is moving somewhere that doesn't allow dogs. I assumed this place allowed dogs which is why I never asked her where her dog would live when she moved, but I come to find out today she needs a place by Sunday! GRRR!!! I'm the one racing to find a home for this little guy while she's packing her house! Please someone explain!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What city and state, what breed, age, and gender of dog? Pictures? Stats?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hooch always said "You can't fix stupid"
Sorry this is a family member.. I feel so bad for the poor pup.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm the one racing to find a home for this little guy while she's packing her house!

That is exactly why they wait until the last minute. NO disrespect to your family member but the one's who put it off (I feel) KNOW someone else will do it for them.

Good luck!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> What city and state, what breed, age, and gender of dog? Pictures? Stats?


I found a rescue for him today. Maybe not the best rescue, but at least he's not going to the pound. He's a sheltie, age 5-7 years, a great dog, and his name is Charlie. I could have found him a really good foster care type of rescue if I would have had a month or so to set things up. Now, he has to go to a rescue that will keep him in a kennel most of the time, if not all of the time, until he gets adopted. The Sheltie rescue won't take him from another rescue either so, he's stuck there. The Indiana Sheltie Rescue is supposed to be awesome but they need time to do a temperament test, set up foster care, ect. I think she called me just expecting me to say yeah, I'll take another dog! Which I would, but my dh won't let me take them all in. I'm just so mad at her!

I just realized too that I feel guilty for not taking him in, even though it's last minute. How dare she make me feel this way! I'm so steamed right now!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im sorry thats happening, poor Charlie and you! She needs a good talking to! And inside my head im wondering why anyone would move somewheres if they couldnt have their dog????


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

maple1144 said:


> Im sorry thats happening, poor Charlie and you! She needs a good talking to! And inside my head im wondering why anyone would move somewheres if they couldnt have their dog????


She lost her home to foreclosure and has known for some time that this day was comming. She has to move in with her parents who will not allow the dog to come too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WHERE do you live*

Where do you live, and what is name of rescue.

You were SO LUCKY to find Charlie a rescue.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Good news! Charlie is now going to Perfect Paws in Fort Wayne, IN. They are an awesome rescue and he will be placed in someones home until he can be adopted. I'm so relieved!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So happy to hear about Charlie!!!


----------

